
Ranking the Websites of the 50 Nifty United States - jwallaceparker
https://medium.com/programming-ideas-tutorial-and-experience/fc975f5e7916
======
riddlemethat
Thanks for this. Having lived there for 10 years, I was sure Ohio would rank
at the bottom. I was shocked they spent the money to have a decent website.

------
thucydides
Cool, but what about the District of Columbia?

